# Art Deco



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Such a shame; he was a fantastic stallion, but I'm glad he lived to the age of 30. I don't often hear of stallions living that long.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Quite a loss. I had an internet acquaintance on another forum many years ago that had some fantastic spotted drafts sired by Art Deco. Some of you may remember them and her...


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

We had a half brother to Art Deco - it's a great line  Many Samber/Art Deco descendants are still around - I think Art Deco himself sired a few hundred horses.
RIP Art Deco


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

A local breeder just imported State Of The Art to Manito a which just blew my mind - we're not all that well known for importing such well bred and nice stallions. We have a few, so it's always nice to add to the roster! Art Deco lived an amazing and productive life and died peacefully it sounds like! RIP Art Deco.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

